

An Ode to Hollywood’s Obsession With Hacking the Mainframe - babawere
http://gizmodo.com/5992318/an-ode-to-hollywoods-obsession-with-hacking-the-mainframe

======
fnayr
"'hacking the mainframe' is still a convenient but lazy plot device that lets
characters discover vital expository backstory"

Kind of like how most of the articles on Gizmodo are non-Gizmo related stories
with baited titles and lazy journalism to sucker the maximal amount of people.

Nevertheless, video made me laugh and cringe.

